

Anglo-Saxon antibiotics are just the start – bioprospecting in the past - Petiver
http://www.theguardian.com/science/the-h-word/2015/mar/31/anglo-saxon-antibiotics-are-just-the-start-its-time-to-start-bioprospecting-in-the-past

======
girzel
Meanwhile, all of Chinese medicine is just sitting there, waiting for someone
to "discover" it.

To be honest, the Chinese themselves aren't doing a great job of it, but if
there was ever a body of "folk knowledge" that would yeild great dividends to
rigorous inquiry, it's TCM.

